# Kodak Z712IS - Using zoom makes it shut off



## AnthonyStargate (Dec 4, 2007)

My camera is a Kodak Z712IS. And here’s the situation.
.
When I turn it on, the image on the lcd screen is fuzzy. The lens comes out maybe half way. When I touch the zoom button just once, the lens moves out a tad. On screen, I see a bar like this
.
W ------------------- T
.
A little indicator moves a notch away from the W towards the T. I imagine its job is to show the amount of zoom. The 2nd time I press the zoom button, same thing. The 3rd time, the lens retracts and the camera shuts off. I’ve tried this 5 times with the same result.
.
As Winnie the Pooh so eloquently phrased it, “Oh bother!”
.
From what I’ve read, this seems to be a classic lens error. Some dirt or grit is caught in the lens mechanism. Okay, so if that’s the cause, how do I get the dirt out? I’ve read about using compressed air, but I don’t see any room to blow air into the camera.
.
I don’t want to try the banging the lens against a soft surface method, I would rather take the covers off. I replaced a screen on a Kodak C743 and that went well. I built a Compaq Armada E500 using parts from 4 supposedly dead E500s and it’s working fine. So I’m okay with doing delicate work with a small screwdriver. (The useful thing I learned with the Kodak C743, wear latex gloves while handling the circuit board. The capacitor is still holding a charge! Man, that got my attention!)
.
Am I on the right track so far? Do I need to remove the lens mechanism from the circuit board? Do I need to replace the lens mechanism?
.
This camera is totally new to me. It just arrived today and I bought it in this condition. At 18 dollars and change, including shipping, it seemed to be a reasonable experiment.
.
Thank you for your help. And have a splendid weekend, Anthony
.
This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force.
-- Dorothy Parker


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Anthony

T = telephoto 
W = Wide angle

At first it sounded like a flat battery - I guess you have ensured that the battery is OK?

Also try removing the battery for 5 minutes then reinsert them - that should reset the cameras software.

If those fail, then the choice is camera shop or DIY. Under normal circumstances, I would never recommend taking it apart...However I feel that you will be tempted just that! :grin:

OK - a couple of pointers. Compressed air is not recommended. It is not air, it is butane/propane with a oily lubricant at the propellant. It sounds perfect for the job. No way! If it is used with the can at an angle then it will spray globules of the propellant/oil. The propellant will evaporate leaving an oily residue. That oil will, over time, migrate into places that will ruin the camera. Oil migration smearing over the internal surfaces of the lenses - that is not a DIY cleanup.

The other major problem is ensuring that you do not expose the sensor to the outside atmosphere. If you do, airborne microscopic dust WILL settle on the sensor. The dust particles are so small they are invisible to the naked eye. Skin & hair particles are continuously shedding off like a shower. opening up the sensor cavity will almost certainly ruin the camera.

I have professional sensor cleaning tools and it can take an hour or more to clean a sensor, even when using special magnifiers that cover the open lens mount aperture.

So, with those cautionary points, cleanliness is the most important & vital aspect of what you are to about to do. Have several spotlessly clean boxes/containers with lids to put component parts in and keep the lid on to keep dust out.

Do not wear clothes that shed particle like a woolen pullover. Keep the doors and windows shut - you don't need drafts to lift dust around!

I also suggest that instead of buying canned air, the cheaper but better option is to pop into your local camera shop and buy a 'Rocket' puffer.That will be far more effective at blowing dust out. - I keep one on my desk permenantly. It is useful for blowing cake & biscuit crumbs from the keyboard! :grin:

What ever, I wish you luck - it certainly is nor a job for the feint hearted!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Since it sounds like you have other cameras lying around, use one of them to take close up shots of your work before removing stuff. You'll be amazed how often you'll be wondering where a part came from or how it was mounted. Your Photo history will be very helpful in jogging your memory. especially if you don't finish the same day. Sleep seems to be another method of pushing memories, that were so clear the day before, into dark corners and recesses.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope you get it working, I've been using the Z712IS for 2 1/2 years now, it takes quite good pictures, I've certainly been pleased with it, anyway.


----------

